# US hearing specialist wants to work in Spain



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone know what licensing is required for a hearing specialist to work in Spain?

I am an american an am looking to relocate with my job to Spain. What paperwork do I need to live and work in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sounddr1 said:


> I am an american an am looking to relocate with my job to Spain. What paperwork do I need to live and work in Spain.


:welcome:

you need a company in Spain to offer you a job & sponsor you to work here - for that to happen the company would need to prove to the Spanish govt that there are no EU citizens capable of doing the job

unless you mean that the company you work for in the US wants you to relocate to Spain?

if that's the case then *the company *needs to contact the nearest Spanish Consulate to find out what to do & if it's actually possible


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What do you define as a hearing specialist?


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you for the information. Yes the company I work for would like me to transfer to Spain. A Hearing Specialist also known as Audioprotesista is one who tests the hearing and then assigns an appropriate method of amplification based on the patients hearing needs. Hearing is not about volume it is about clarity so speech sounds can be not only heard but understood.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sounddr1 said:


> Thank you for the information. Yes the company I work for would like me to transfer to Spain. A Hearing Specialist also known as Audioprotesista is one who tests the hearing and then assigns an appropriate method of amplification based on the patients hearing needs. Hearing is not about volume it is about clarity so speech sounds can be not only heard but understood.


Sorry for appearing to be a little thick but American titles are so often OTT for something that is quite basic. In this area, local opticians provide that service.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So, I assume you'd be dealing with mainly Spanish people?? Are you "up to speed" with your spoken and written Spanish lol???

As for paperwork, I guess if its a company transfer, they'd be sorting out work visas, paperwork??

Jo xxx


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hearing aids have had very bad stigma. It has been my concern over many years that people expect to much from a hearing device mainly because the dispenser of the device promise too much. The truth is that when the correct hearing device is precribed, the appropriate test for the initial fitting is overlooked. My fitting generally take an hour and there is some extensive testing and retesting that goes into every fitting. I explain in detail how to not only use the devices but how to make them work correctly for each patient according to their specific needs.


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, I grew up in South America and have a Norwegian mother. I read write and speak spanish fluently. It is my first language. I learned english when I was 5. I am now learning Norwegian and Portugese.


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

I feel that a lot of people in EU/Spain can do the job I do. I just feel very passionate about doing the job to the best of my ability and I take hearing very personal. I always go the extra mile.


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry for appearing to be a little thick but American titles are so often OTT for something that is quite basic. In this area, local opticians provide that service.


There is nothing basic about helping someone hear. When are hearing starts to fade we retract from loved ones and social events that keep us alive and healthy. And I agree sometime we put way too much emphasis on the simple. In this case for hearing I think it is very involved and there is a lot still to learn.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sounddr1 said:


> Hearing aids have had very bad stigma. It has been my concern over many years that people expect to much from a hearing device mainly because the dispenser of the device promise too much. The truth is that when the correct hearing device is precribed, the appropriate test for the initial fitting is overlooked. My fitting generally take an hour and there is some extensive testing and retesting that goes into every fitting. I explain in detail how to not only use the devices but how to make them work correctly for each patient according to their specific needs.


My initial setting up took three hours all told (my case is far from normal in that my hearing has been damaged by very loud noise) and while they are great, I can't wear them very often here in Spain because it is so noisy ans so are people. It is very difficult, even if the appliances are set on "noisy environment".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So where abouts in Spain are you planning on setting up??

Jo xxx


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

That is exactly what I am talking about. Even though there is a lot of noise you should still feel comfortable. The technology today is very advanced and you should not have that issue. The full test and delivery should take 2.5 to 3 hours for everything if done the same day. I am glad you have accepted help. Good luck with the Devices.


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

I will be in Seville first and then Madrid.


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Your uncomfortable level may be too set too high. Have them recalculate the UCL or LDL. Then they can use that information to reset the devices. They can also adjust overall compression for loud sounds to make loud noise softer when it is introduced. If they have not done REM have them do that as well. It is called Real Ear Measure and is used to calculate the resonant sounds of the canal with the devices out of the ear and then check for the amount of occlusion with the device in the canal, then it is programmed to your loss.


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Is the device in or behind your ear?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sounddr1 said:


> Is the device in or behind your ear?


behind with a thin tube into the ear. It was calibrated after several audiograms and is perfect when there is no extraneous noise - I can actually hear the birds which I hadn't been able to for maybe the best part of 50 years. Unfortunately heavy explosions and heavy gunfire does that; then when one follows that with working around jet engines (pre-ear defenders)...


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Is your loss sensorineural or conductive? Nerve/Cochlea? I worked in texas with an airforce base testing hearing for the military and had a lot of patients with this issue. Not very hard to regulate the FX of noise. I urge you to go back to the hearing center and have devices recalculated.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sounddr1 said:


> Is your loss sensorineural or conductive? Nerve/Cochlea? I worked in texas with an airforce base testing hearing for the military and had a lot of patients with this issue. Not very hard to regulate the FX of noise. I urge you to go back to the hearing center and have devices recalculated.


Most of my tiny hair cells have been totally destroyed - a bit like the trees after Mt St Helens. 

My first episode was in 1944 when a Nazi V2 rocket came down and exploded about 150 yards away. I then went to work on a nearby Experimental establishment where heavy guns 4" and greater and ammunition were being tested. Later I was in the RAF with jet engines. I was granted a miserly one-off payment in respect of deafness contracted during my military service. I had always been told that there was nothing that could be done for my hearing. About ten years ago I asked at the health centre and was referred to the local hospital where they carried out various tests and prescribed my hearing aids which had been tuned to meet my needs. I have some hearing at low frequencies improving to my best level at 1kHz then dropping off until about 8.5kHz above which I hear nothing. I haven't yet asked locally since I've lived in Spain, in part because they are hellishly expensive, even the batteries which were supplied free in the UK


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow! You have been through a lot. Technology has really improved, if your devices are more than 3-5 years old you should consider getting the new technology with frequency composition.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sounddr1 said:


> Wow! You have been through a lot. Technology has really improved, if your devices are more than 3-5 years old you should consider getting the new technology with frequency composition.


But they cost several thousand Euros!


----------



## sounddr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

There will be a company in Spain soon that will offer premium digital hearing devices with blue tooth features and a remote control for a very inexpensive price. SNIP/


----------

